# Cold One Chariot



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I was on the GW website just now and I saw that the de Cold One chariot is not listed anywere on it. Anybody know why? Think their going to redue it?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It seems like a distinct possibility now that cold ones look so different. It's also possible that GW just forgot to list it, because their websites, both for the US and the UK, are sort of...crappy.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

There are still dribs and drabs of DE being released so if you are lucky there will be a shiny new chariot for you!  Like TSoH says though, it is probably just a mistake as they normally sell older models until the new release is out, rather than stopping early.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> It seems like a distinct possibility now that cold ones look so different. It's also possible that GW just forgot to list it, because their websites, both for the US and the UK, are sort of...crappy.


No arguement there. I don't think I'm the only one that wants the old format fro their website back.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Saw a rather nice conversion of a High Elf Lion Chariot. It's a lot of bitz used though - think it was some warriors, Corsairs, CoK box, High Elf Lion Chariot... 

But put it this way - you'd have a couple of lions to turn into Manticores, 3 spare Cold Ones (and Knights) to use for other chariots, Lords/Heroes. Have thought about it myself actually...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

the way releases work now is you get the main release when the army is re-done and then a 2nd wave bringing out loads of new stuff, like the orks are getting in january


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

jigplums said:


> the way releases work now is you get the main release when the army is re-done and then a 2nd wave bringing out loads of new stuff, like the orks are getting in january


Dark Elves are rumoured for 2nd Wave Springtime too aren't they? Would love to see Chariots, Harpies, Shades and maybe a plastic commander set/plastic Manticore etc.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

with darkelves my guess would be 2 plastics, which is about standard for fantasy. We can live in hope though


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

From what I've read de "COULD" be getting new Dark Riders, Cold One Chariot and some new charcters (including Malekith, Morathi and Malus). One could hope that these are real.:read:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Think Dark riders are most needed personally, just because they're so expensive for Core Units. I don't use them because of my fluff, but I hear they're really effective. 

I'd like a plastic commander set most though to allow you to convert the Manticore/Pegasus/HE Dragon a bit easier to have have something a bit more customised on a Cold One or on foot.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I would love to see a new malekith, I despise the old model ... I think there is a decent enough chhance of it, as he isn't in the new army book in his old incarnation, unless i'm blind


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Honking_Elephant said:


> I would love to see a new malekith, I despise the old model ... I think there is a decent enough chhance of it, as he isn't in the new army book in his old incarnation, unless i'm blind


Can't see him, nor the Chariots. There's hope!


----------

